# Here's what I want, tell me what I need



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am not sure if this device exists or not but hey, I thought I'd ask...

I am looking for a device that offers the following:

Multi-track simultaneous recording of at least 4 tracks
Built in drum loops
Connection to PC via USB
Ability to use the device as an interface for my DAW.
Ease of use.

BAsically, I'd like to be able to lay down a rhythm track with a drum loop and play along over top. I am not looking for pro-grade hardware, I am just a basement hack...

I do not get to jam with other people very often(if at all) and I think this would be the closest I could come to that ideal...

Thanks in advance for the suggestions...

Andrew


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

3 your your 4 primary goals are easily satisfied. The MBox series is very popular among those on a budget. 
90% of devices on the market have nothing to do with 'built in drum loops.' I'd suggest using software for that.
There may be a single, niche product that does what you want, like on the of the new Zoom or Boss micro-recorders.
However, you will have FAR more choice at a FAR lower cost if you buy one of the many units that records multiple tracks to to PC easily via USB and potentially features motorized controllers (it's not quite clear what you mean by "as an interface for my DAW"), and leave the drum loops to software.
Here's the list:
http://www.sweetwater.com/c695--USB_Audio_Interfaces/popular/pn3


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

*zoom hd8 or hd16*

I have the zoom HD8/CD which is an 8 track hard disk recorder with built in cd burner. It can also be used as a mackie controller for DAW

The HD8 I know can record at least two tracks simultaneously, could be more but I haven't tried. It also has a built in drum machine. 100's of pre-set loops and fills to use.

The HD16 can definitely record up to 8 tracks simultaneously.

This unit does fit what you're looking for, but do your research thoroughly. This unit isn't a cheapo though it isn't crazily expensive.(the HD8 I got brand new was around $700) So you may be able to find other alternatives at a cheaper price. But if you're like me and have no patience you'll just pick this up and see how it goes.

best of luck in your search
OSBM


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am heading over to L&M on my lunch to look at multi-trackers. The HD8 is a front runner that's for sure, the Boss BR600 is a close second.

Good thing I work within walking distance of L&M, errr maybe that is not such a good thing?


----------



## CapitalC (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey there,
I have similar needs as you.....so how did it go at L&M?

Ian


----------

